# Treats For Pigeons



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Can someone please tell me what kind of treats I can feed my pigeons that I might have in the kitchen?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sure. My pigeons like little bits of wheat bread,minced carrots,minced broccolli,leaf lettuce, defrosted corn, defrosted peas watermellon and sprouts.
I discovered all these things quite by accident.
I'll be very interested in what treats others tell about.


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Thank You So Much!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Safflower seeds, Hemp seeds, lentils, split green peas. Small Songbird seeds.

Have to OUTSIDE of kitchen for some of those, though!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

My pigeons love millet alot. its top of there favourites. They always finish the millet first


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Raw unsalted peanuts, endive, curly kale, and unshelled sunflower seeds.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Safflower seeds, Hemp seeds, lentils, split green peas. Small Songbird seeds.
> 
> Have to OUTSIDE of kitchen for some of those, though!


Shi! You do know that he's not supposed to get them all at once don't you.....
I Keed, I Keed - Squeeks is just 'Big Boned'.


----------

